# Indigo went Snow Adventurering and a visit to the Blue Mountains. Winter time.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Indigo went on a Snow Adventure and visited the Blue Mountains.. Indigo went with out me.. It is winter time here at the moment and it is freezing so this gave Indi the idea to do a snow adventure.. Indigo is now back from his little trip he said he would rather be with me than out in the freezing cold.. He said he is safe with us.. Indigo had a lovely snow adventure..My mum can come on my next adventure with me.

Indigo's Snow Adventure.


----------



## RioBlueFrites (Jun 12, 2014)

Hahaha! Your photo edits are always so funny!


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

Brilliant photos Lyn!
Hope Indi has warmed up back in the house!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RioBlueFrites said:


> Hahaha! Your photo edits are always so funny!


Thank you. But I don't no what you mean when you say my photo edits are always funny. What do you mean?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Bushy said:


> Brilliant photos Lyn!
> Hope Indi has warmed up back in the house!


Thank you James. Yes Indi is warm as toast now he has his little blanket that goes over him at night..Glad you liked the photos he is happy and warm in our house...


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

this is so cute, i am going to faint from the cuteness!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Meskhenet said:


> this is so cute, i am going to faint from the cuteness!


Thank you Shennae. I think Indi is to Cute to.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Indi*

Good Job Indi. Next time you will have to take your mum too. 
Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

Ask Indi if I can go with him next time


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures Lyn. I live just near the base of the Blue Mountains. We used to go on Sunday drives to the Three Sisters (that's what the rocks that Indi is sitting on are called). It is not quite as cold here as the ones with snow, but its pretty cold. Last night was really freezing. We had a very heavy frost on the ground this morning. We had white grass and not green. So it looked like it had snowed.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How lovely, Indi is really having a good time on the snow! His woollen cap really suits him well!


----------



## RioBlueFrites (Jun 12, 2014)

Did I say photo edit? I meant photography is always so great! Looks like Indi could be a professional skier.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

He has more fun than I do lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,
It looks like Indi had a great time on his adventure!!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome Lyn....Indi's little stocking cap fits him perfectly and he sure can ride that snowmobile....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> Good Job Indi. Next time you will have to take your mum too.
> Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn.Indi plans to take me on an Adventure next time... I am going to South Australia in October maybe Indi can come to don't no if birds can go on planes though..



Meskhenet said:


> Ask Indi if I can go with him next time


I asked Indi and he said yes you can go on an adventure with him.



Kate C said:


> Great pictures Lyn. I live just near the base of the Blue Mountains. We used to go on Sunday drives to the Three Sisters (that's what the rocks that Indi is sitting on are called). It is not quite as cold here as the ones with snow, but its pretty cold. Last night was really freezing. We had a very heavy frost on the ground this morning. We had white grass and not green. So it looked like it had snowed.


Thank you Kate we loved the three sisters when we went there it was always cold. But mum wouldn't go on the sky rail or cable car as she is scared of heights..



aluz said:


> How lovely, Indi is really having a good time on the snow! His woollen cap really suits him well!


Thank you Aluz. I thought his woollen hat suited him to.



RioBlueFrites said:


> Did I say photo edit? I meant photography is always so great! Looks like Indi could be a professional skier.


Thank you I didn't understand what you meant. Maybe one day he will get good at skiing he said he nearly fell off..



kcladyz said:


> He has more fun than I do lol


Thank you. Indi had so much fun..



FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> It looks like Indi had a great time on his adventure!!*


Thank you Deb. Yes Indi had a great adventure he saw lots of different birds he nearly fell off his ski he saw some snow dogs to. Glad you liked his trip.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jonah said:


> Awesome Lyn....Indi's little stocking cap fits him perfectly and he sure can ride that snowmobile....


Thank you Randy Indi tackled an adonable SnowMan he said he was huge but he scared him off.. Thanks he had a good time..


----------

